# Need RAW MILK in Alberta!!



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am looking for a source of raw cow's or goat's milk in or around Southern Alberta. I have looked at the realmilk.com site but there is nothing. I have asked around with no luck. If anyone knows where I can get some by "donation" or purchase please PM me.

Thanks!
Laurie


----------



## akmeg (May 4, 2004)

Hey Laurie!
This is Megan, here in Lethbridge, Mary's friend......I just happened across your post and I realized I know you! Hi!

Anyways, I've searched around a bit for raw milk here. I had some violin students who used to have a source, but apparently he was too scared to continue selling it to his friends and neighbours and backed out. I've asked around to a few other people as well, some farmers I know, but no luck so far! Sorry no better news than that! I saw your babiesfirst email today too and I'd be interested to hear what sources for pasture fed meat you might find. Have you checked out Harvest Haven farm market? I've been meaning to take a little trip out there and see what they have. In their brochure they mention pasture fed meat. Might be worth checking out.

I'm definitely not a totally NT type of eater, but I really believe in it, and I'd like to be more so. I have the book and I try to incorporate some of the ideas into my cooking. Good luck with the raw milk search!

Megan


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi Megan!!

We should meet up sometime. I am working toward NT, though right now we are on the specific carbohydrate diet trying to heal our guts (it is doing wonders for 100's ASD).

We have been getting Vital Greens whole milk from the farmers market and we bought some meat from Harvest Haven today. The animals are pasture fed (organic). They seem to have pretty good prices on produce as well.

Or-Kids is going to be doing organic co-ops again instead of having the store front. She said there will only be a 10% above cost mark-up for meat, dairy, produce, etc. and 20% on dry goods (to cover shipping).

My SIL gave me the number of another farm than sells beef (I don't think they have chicken though) and they too are pasture fed. I'm not sure about hormones and such, I need to call and enquire. Her beef is much less expensive, but there isn't as much selection and I am not sure about the quality of feed (organic and such). We also purchace eggs (free range) from a farm just outside of town and honey from another place.

That is what I've learned so far, now if I can figure out what to do with all this meat I'll be set :LOL


----------

